# LA Phil Presents Eschenbach Conducts Dvorák at Walt Disney Concert Hall



## LA Phil

LA Phil Presents Eschenbach Conducts Dvorák at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Thursday, October 29, 2009, 8:00pm
Friday, October 30, 2009, 8:00pm
Saturday, October 31, 2009, 2:00pm
Sunday, November 1, 2009, 2:00pm

Featured Artists:
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Christoph Eschenbach, conductor
Christian Tetzlaff, violin

DVOŘÁK Carnival Overture
SZYMANOWSKI Violin Concerto No. 1 
DVOŘÁK Symphony No. 9, “From the New World”

A poem about an overpowering spring night inspired Szymanowski’s First Violin Concerto, fascinating in its bizarre dream-like imagery and palpable sensuality.

For tickets, please visit LAPhil.com.

For program information, please visit:

Thursday
laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=3988

Friday
laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=3989

Saturday
laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=3990

Sunday
laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=3991


----------

